# Any Hevi Metal Reviews



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Anybody get a box of Hevi Metal and try it out yet? I'd be curious to know what users thoughts are. I'm going to go get a box some time soon and see how it patterns.


----------



## mohallfisher (Jun 2, 2009)

I got a box of hevi-metal BBB, took one apart and the first thing I found was an eighth inch of flax seed, must be a cheap buffer or something. It had 68 steel pellets and 45 high density pellets for a total of 113. I got consistant 85% patterns at 40 yards, but when I stepped it back to 50 all of the steel pellets spread out another 3 feet while the hevi pellets still gave a dense core pattern of nearly 100% of those in the shell. In short I think this will be a very good load but only at 40 or less, the same distance you can kill birds at with cheaper steel only loads. The extra punch will definetly help on those thick skinned late season birds.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Actually if you pattern smaller shot size like 1's or 2's you'll find the pattern will not only have more pellets in a 30"circle but a even longer range kill zone because of the energy that comes with the HD pellets.

Its like guys that shoot Hevi shot and figured out you don't need BBB'BB's or B's,duces and 4's work majic inside 60yds in 3" ammo.


----------



## hunt61 (Aug 26, 2008)

Bought a box of 3" #2 at Scheel's for 19.99. - Shot 2 rounds out of 6 different choke tubes from IC to Full. Eight @ 35 yds. and four @ 30. I was less than impressed with the results. I also shot several more paterns with Hevi-Steel to compare it to. Did not see any noticeable improvement in density compared to steel. Hevi-Steel patterns much better, in my gun, for about the same price. (buying another case)
I love the HEVI products and shoot a lot of Hevi Goose and Hevi-Steel so I did have high expectations for this product. I am going to shoot the rest of it today with a different gun. Having camera issues at the moment so I can't post pics yet.

Something different I noticed with HM is the wad blew a hole right through the paper and cardboard, everytime, with every choke used. 
Never witnessed this with the other HEVI products!?!

Opened one up and found flax seed is on top as a filler/buffer. Then the hevi pellets on top of the steel. The hevi pellets were of very mixed sized from about 5 to 8 or 9 shot size.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hunt61, Please post the results of the rest of the shots when you have them. That is awesome info. I appreciate it.

I have an awesome pattern with Federal high velocity #2 steel out to 40 yards. I'm very happy with it. I've yet to get a box of Hevi Metal and try it. I've been reluctant as I have a pattern I love out of my gun with regular steel. I just have been such a huge fan of Hevi Shot for some time. I was hoping for rave reviews with Hevi Metal.


----------



## hunt61 (Aug 26, 2008)

8/30- Shot the balance of the Hevi-Metal- moved back to 40 yds. Used two guns and two additional chokes. Kicks Mod. worked pretty well with this load, best patterns of the bunch. Carlson Ext. Full also worked ok. 
Also shot Federal SS #2 side by side to compare.

To be honest, at the ranges shot, I really don't see any appreciable difference in pattern density between HM and steel. If anything, the steel shot a denser, more evenly distributed pattern.

Time will tell how it works in the field.
I will have my son shoot it during Youth Waterfowl and see how it works on birds.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

I also shot this HM new load over the weekend,I found that a tighter choke patterned the best beyond 35yds,I tested the benelli factory mod 1st,#3 3" duces,huge pattern,factory full near perfect,then went to a briley exr-extended (long range) tube,beautiful out to 50yds.

The real difference is the down range energy compaired to steel,steel is steel no matter how it looks on paper,beyond 40 yds the pellet energy drops drasticly.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys. Keep it coming as season progresses. I can't seem to find any here in Rochester, MN. So I'll be shooting what I know works till I can get over to Cabelas and get what I want.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

ps~ keep in mind the concept with heavy metal,take for example #3's,you'l get a mix of heavy steel pellets mixed with layers of smaller diameter hevi/tungsen pellets with the same density of the steel shot so not to distort the shot pattern and also gives you more pellets in each shot shell by 20%+more pellets on target= dead birds not cripples,further this material is non-corrosive unlike steel shot,so that means when your pockets fill up with water while hunting the shot will not fuse together down the road.

Also,yes the shells use flax seed as a buffer,this will minumize plastic build up in the barrel/ports and is also a bio product.


----------



## .223-beni (Dec 2, 2007)

Has anyone cut open a HM shell? The old heavy steel looked like weld slag, but performed very well.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Yes, I have cut open a Hevi-Metal shells and everything looks uniform.


----------



## hunt61 (Aug 26, 2008)

My son shot some #2 Hevi-Metal at ducks this weekend. Worked just fine, but so did the Federal Speed Shok he was also shooting. The only difference he noticed was the HM kicked harder. All the birds the boys shot were 25 to 35 yds. Don't really see a need for it with decoying birds.


----------

